# Ερωτόκριτος στα αγγλικά



## maraki (Nov 2, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σ'όλα τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας,

Καταρχήν, θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας και την θαυμάσια δουλειά που κάνετε. Αν και σας διαβάζω καθημερινά εδώ και κάμποσους μήνες, εντούτοις είναι η πρώτη φορά που παίρνω το θάρρος να σας γράψω.

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω το εξής: γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη στο διαδίκτυο κάποια μετάφραση του Ερωτόκριτου στα αγγλικά; Δυστυχώς,η μέχρι τώρα αναζήτηση δεν έφερε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα..

Βασικά ψάχνω την μετάφραση των συγκεκριμένων στίχων:

_Ποιός εις τον Kόσμο εφάνηκε, κι Aγάπη δεν κατέχει; 
Ποιός δεν την εδικίμασε; ποιός δεν την-ε ξετρέχει;
Πέτρες, δεντρά, και σίδερα, και ζα στην Oικουμένη,
όλα γνωρίζουν, και γρικούν τον Πόθον πως τα γιαίνει.
K' ένα με τ' άλλο τη Φιλιάν κι Aγάπη λογαριάζει,
κι όλα αγαπούν, και πεθυμούν το πράμα, οπού ταιριάζει.
Mα όλα για μένα εσφάλασι, και πάσιν άνω-κάτω,
για με ξαναγεννήθηκεν η Φύση των πραμάτων'.

Mα για να πάψει ο λογισμός ετούτος που σε κρίνει,
κι ελπίδα μιά παντοτινή στους δυό μας ν' απομείνει
Βάλε το δαχτυλιδι εις το δεξιό σου χέρι, 
σημάδι πως, ώστε να ζω, θα είσαι δικό μου ταίρι._

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα, maraki και καλώς όρισες. 

Πιθανόν να σου την έχω το απόγευμα μετά τις 3 αν δεν βιάζεσαι πολύ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ νωρίτερα. Πες μου μόνο από ποιο σημείο είναι οι στίχοι αυτοί για να μην ψάχνω σε όλο το βιβλίο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2010)

Βλέπω εδώ ότι πρόκειται για το στίχο 1266, ενότητα Γ'. Μιλάει η Αρετούσα και το απόσπασμα είναι το παρακάτω:

"Φίλος για φίλον είδαμε να πέσει ν' αποθάνει,
κ' ετούτα'ναι τα πωρικά, οπού η Αγάπη κάνει.
K' εγώ, που σου'μαι φίλαινα, και τέκνο στην Αγάπη,
ο-για το φόβον της ασκιάς ο νους σου επαρατράπη;
Και τάχα εξαναγίνηκεν εις κάθε πράμα η Φύση, 
κ' εκείνα, οπού ξετέλειωσε, θέ' να τα καταλύσει;
*Ποιός εις τον Κόσμο εφάνηκε, κι Αγάπη δεν κατέχει;
Ποιός δεν την εδικίμασε; ποιός δεν την-ε ξετρέχει;*
Ό[χι] οι ανθρώποι μοναχάς, που'χου' θωριάν, και γνώση,
τρέχουν εις τούτο το δεντρό τσ' Αγάπης, για να τρώσι. 
*Πέτρες, δεντρά, και σίδερα, και ζα στην Οικουμένη,
όλα γνωρίζουν, και γρικούν τον Πόθον πως τα γιαίνει.
K' ένα με τ' άλλο τη Φιλιάν κι Αγάπη λογαριάζει,
κι όλα αγαπούν, και πεθυμούν το πράμα, οπού ταιριάζει.
Μα όλα για μένα εσφάλασι, και πάσιν άνω-κάτω, 
για με ξαναγεννήθηκεν η Φύση των πραμάτω'."*

Το δεύτερο απόσπασμα (πάλι Αρετούσα) ξεκινά από το στίχο 1445:

"Μα για να πάψει ο λογισμός αυτόνος που σε κρίνει, 
κι ολπίδα μιά παντοτινή στους δυό μας ν' απομείνει,
την ώραν τούτη θέλεις δει, κι ας πάψει η έγνοια η τόση,
πράμα-ν οπού παρηγοριάν πολλή σου θέλει δώσει."

Καλώς όρισες, maraki :)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2010)

Ποιός εις τον Κόσμο εφάνηκε, κι Αγάπη δεν κατέχει;
Ποιός δεν την εδικίμασε; ποιός δεν την-ε ξετρέχει;
Πέτρες, δεντρά, και σίδερα, και ζα στην Οικουμένη,
όλα γνωρίζουν, και γρικούν τον Πόθον πως τα γιαίνει.
K' ένα με τ' άλλο τη Φιλιάν κι Αγάπη λογαριάζει,
κι όλα αγαπούν, και πεθυμούν το πράμα, οπού ταιριάζει.
Μα όλα για μένα εσφάλασι, και πάσιν άνω-κάτω,
για με ξαναγεννήθηκεν η Φύση των πραμάτω'."

Who in this world has never glimpsed Love's face? 
Who has not yearned, who has not joined the chase? 
But every living thing, seared by Love's fire, 
Knows how to meet and how to quench desire; 
And every one, in its appointed place,
Knows Love's sweet kiss and longs for Love's embrace. 
On me, on me alone, fate seems to frown - 
The course of things has been turned upside - down! (1269-1278)

"Μα για να πάψει ο λογισμός αυτόνος που σε κρίνει,
κι ολπίδα μιά παντοτινή στους δυό μας ν' απομείνει,
την ώραν τούτη θέλεις δει, κι ας πάψει η έγνοια η τόση,
πράμα-ν οπού παρηγοριάν πολλή σου θέλει δώσει."

But so that you should oust your thoughts of rue,
And everlasting hope stay with us two, 
This hour shall bring you something to release
You of your carking doubts and give you peace. (1447-1450)

Kornaros, Vitsentzos, _Erotokritos_, trans. Theodore Ph. Stephanides, Papazissis publishers, Athens, 1984.


----------



## Themis (Nov 2, 2010)

Οι δύο τελευταίοι στίχοι που ζήτησε το maraki δεν είναι συνέχεια των δύο προηγούμενων, είναι οι στίχοι Γ 1465-66:

Λέγει του· "Nά, και βάλε το εις το δεξό σου χέρι,
σημάδι πως, ώστε να ζω, είσαι δικό μου ταίρι.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, πήρα της Παλάβρα το ποστ και έγραψα... Grazie, Themis!

As she exclaimed:
Aretousa
Wear this ring as a sign
That I am ever yours and you are mine;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2010)

Κι εγώ συγγνώμη, βιασύνη γαρ... (για να μην πω για τον Αϊζενχάουερ )


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2010)

Ήμαθες, Παλάβρα μου,
της Λέξις τα μαντάτα; 
Το ποστ σου με εξόρισε
στ' Ερωτόκριτου τη στράτα!

Τέσσερις ώρες μονάχα
μου 'δωκε ν' ανημένω 
κι εγώ πήγα κι έβαλα
ένα στίχο ξένο...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2010)

Κατέχω το, ο κομπιούτερ σου,
σήμερα σε παιδεύει
σκουλήκι, βρομοσκούληκο
να σέρνεται γυρεύει

Και δε μπορείς ν'αντισταθείς
σα θέλουνε τα μπιτ του
Νικούν τηνε τη γνώμη σου 
κι αλλάζει η όρεξή σου

Μια χάρη αφέντη σου ζητώ
κι εκείνη θέλω μόνο
Και με τα'κείνη ολόχαρη 
το ποστ μου το τελειώνω

Όταν θα βάνεις τ' αγγλικά
να τα διπλοκοιτάξεις
γιατί φυρό μου ειν' το μυαλό
και πού να το αλλάξεις...


----------



## Themis (Nov 2, 2010)

Τις δεκαπέντε συλλαβές όμορφα ορδινιάζεις
με τέχνη και με μαστοριά το στίχο σου τον σιάζεις.

Κι αν-ε θαρρείς δεν έχεις ξια και πράμα δεν θυμάσαι
μην το αλλάξεις το μυαλό: καλά απιλογάσαι.


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2010)

Η μετάφραση αυτή στα αγγλικά έγινε από τον επί χρόνια κάτοικο Κέρκυρας, γιατρό και φίλο της λογοτεχνίας Θεόδωρο Στεφανίδη (1896-1983). Η (μεταθανάτια) έκδοση είναι αφιερωμένη στους αδελφούς Λώρενς και Τζέραλντ Ντάρελ, ο ένας δε από αυτούς, ο Λώρενς, προλογίζει με ελαφρά συγκίνηση για τον παλιό του φίλο, ο οποίος του γνώρισε τη σύγχρονη ελληνική λογοτεχνία (ακόμη περισσότερο δάσκαλος στάθηκε ο Στεφανίδης για τον δεκάχρονο τότε Τζέραλντ, που εξελίχθηκε σε λαμπρό φυσιοδίφη). Ο πολυάσχολος και πολυεπιστήμων Στεφανίδης, μέλος του κύκλου του Κατσίμπαλη και μεταφραστής στα αγγλικά του Παλαμά, κάνει την εμφάνισή του τόσο στη _Σπηλιά του Πρόσπερου_ όσο και στο _Η οικογένειά μου και άλλα ζώα_. Μέρος της αλληλογραφίας του με τον Λώρενς εκδόθηκε το 2007.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

Για τους στίχους τα λόγια είναι περιττά, αλλά και η σύλληψη και η εκτέλεση είναι εντυπωσιακές. Απολαύστε το!


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Η ιδέα δεν είναι πρωτότυπη, αναφέρουν άλλωστε ότι το εμπνεύστηκαν από το _Playing for Change_. Η εκτέλεση είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακή, συγκινητικά καλή. Από τα ωραιότερα πράγματα που άκουσα και είδα τους τελευταίους μήνες. Σ' ευχαριστούμε, Αζ, αλλά κυρίως ευχαριστούμε τους δημιουργούς.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

Ναι, με τη λέξη σύλληψη εννοούσα και την πρωτότυπη ιδέα, αλλά η προσαρμογή τότε είναι εξαιρετική. Εμένα ο Ερωτόκριτος για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο καταφέρνει και με συγκινεί πάντα, πόσο μάλλον όταν εκτελείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

...
Σήμερο ανεντράνισα και είν' αυτοί αιτία
που στην ψυχή μου πέψανε τς ελπίδας αγγελία
Ευχαριστώ σε, αδερφέ, τι δώρο ανέλπιστο ήταν αυτό!

Τα λόγια για τους στίχους μπορεί να 'ναι περιττά, οι ίδιοι οι στίχοι όμως ποτέ. 
Απάνθισμα από τον Ερωτόκριτο κορφολογήσαν, το 'πανε και το παίξανε ψυχωμένα, ίσα στην καρδιά.

Του Κύκλου τα γυρίσματα που ανεβοκατεβαίνου
Και του τροχού που ώρες ψηλά κι ώρες στα βάθη πηαίνου

Και των αρμάτω οι ταραχές, έχθρητες και τα βάρη
Του Έρωτα η μπόρεση και τση φιλιάς η χάρη

Ετούτα μ' εκινήσασι τη σήμερον ημέρα
ν' αναθιβάλω και να πω τα κάμαν και τα φέρα 

Τότες μια αγάπη μπιστική στον κόσμο εφανερώθη
Κι εγράφτη μέσα στην καρδιά κι ουδέ ποτέ τση ελειώθη

Και με τιμή ήσαν δυό κορμιά στου πόθου το καμίνι
Και κάμωμα πολλά ακριβό σ' έτοιους καιρούς εγίνη

Ήκουσες, Αρετούσα μου, τα θλιβερά μαντάτα
Ο κύρης σου με ξόρισε στης ξενιτιάς τη στράτα

Τέσσερις μέρες μοναχά μου 'δωκε ν' ανιμένω
Κι απόι να ξενιτευτώ, πολλά μακρά να πηαίνω

Και πώς να σ' αποχωριστώ και πως να σου μακρύνω
Και πώς να ζήσω δίχως σου στον ξορισμόν εκείνο;

Κατέχω το κι ο κύρης σου γλήγορα σε παντρεύγει
Ρηγόπουλο, αφεντόπουλο, σαν είσ' εσύ γυρεύει

Κι ο κύρης όντε βουληθεί και θε να με παντρέψει
Και δω πως γάμο κτάσσεται και το γαμπρό γυρέψει

Καλλιά θανάτους εκατό την ώρα θέλω πάρει
Άλλος παρά ο Ρωτόκριτος γυναίκα να με πάρει

Παρακαλώ, θυμού καλά, ό,τι σου λέγω τώρα
Και γρήγορα μισεύγω σου, μακραίνω από τη χώρα

Μα όπου κι αν πάγω, όπου βρεθώ και τον καιρόν που ζήσω
Τάσσω σου άλλη να μη δω μουδέ ν' αναντρανίσω

Καλλιά 'χω εσέ με θάνατο παρ' άλλη με ζωή μου
Για σένα εγεννήθηκε στον κόσμο το κορμί μου

Τούτο εδόθη σ' όλους μας: ό,τι κι αν πεθυμούμε
Μ' όλον οπού 'ναι δύσκολον, εύκολο το κρατούμε

Κι εύκολα το πιστεύγομε κείνο που μας αρέσει
Και κάθα είς σ' τούτο μπορεί να σφάλει και να φταίση

Tα πάθη πια δεν κιλαδεί το πρικαμένο αηδόνι
αμέ πετά πασίχαρο, μ' άλλα πουλιά σιμώνει

Ετούτ' η αγάπη η μπιστική με τη χαρά ετελειώθη
Και πλερωμή στα βάσανα μεγάλη τώς εδόθη

Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι

Και κάθα εις που εδιάβασεν, εδά κι ας το κατέχει
Μη χάνεται στα κίντυνα, μα πάντα ελπίδα ας έχει

Στάλα τη στάλα το νερό το μάρμαρο τρυπά το
Εκείνο που μισεί κανείς γυρίζει κι αγαπά το

Τα μάτια δεν καλοθωρούν στο μάκρεμα του τόπου
Μα πλια μακρά και πλια καλλιά θωρεί η καρδιά του ανθρώπου

Απ' ό,τι κάλλη έχει άνθρωπος τα λόγια έχουν τη χάρη
Να κάμουσιν κάθε καρδιάν παρηγοριά να πάρει

Για μένα όλα σφάλουσι και πάσιν άνω-κάτω
Για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω

Για μένα όλα σφάλουσι και πάσιν άνω-κάτω
Για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω


Και να 'τανε από μια μεριά ο Μάνος Κατράκης να τους ακούσει - κι όπως στον Κουτσουρέλη αποκάτω - 
να τους κεράσει και να πει: Γεια σας, λεβεντιές!


----------



## cougr (Oct 8, 2011)

It was only by chance that I came across this post (as well as the preceding corresponding video posted by azimuthios - thanks for posting, it's sensational!) and I was just hoping that someone might provide a translation of the stanzas below.

I know I'm not asking for much but it would be tremendously appreciated.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

...
Until someone who has any of the English translations* comes along, just for the fun of it, here's a singable quickie in rhyme of the three most frequently sung couplets:

Ήκουσες, Αρετούσα μου, τα θλιβερά μαντάτα
Ο κύρης σου με ξόρισε στης ξενιτιάς τη στράτα

Τέσσερις μέρες μοναχά μου 'δωκε ν' ανιμένω
Κι απόι να ξενιτευτώ, πολλά μακρά να πηαίνω

Και πώς να σ' αποχωριστώ και πως να σου μακρύνω
Και πώς να ζήσω δίχως σου στον ξορισμόν εκείνο;


Have you heard, my Arethousa, the news are sad today 
Your lord and father banished me, in exile I must stray

Only four days I have left before that day’s upon me
I must depart for foreign lands, away from you, he told me

How can I ever part from you, how can I stay asunder
How can I live from you afar and ostracized down under 


along with the last one by Theodore Stephanides which I found in the thread Ερωτόκριτος στα αγγλικά:

Για μένα όλα σφάλουσι και πάσιν άνω-κάτω
Για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω

On me, on me alone, fate seems to frown - 
The course of things has been turned upside - down!


*A complete translation to English was made by Theodore Stephanides in verse, and by Betts, Gauntlett and Spilias in prose.
(the latter available in Melbourne from the Australian Association of Byzantine Studies)


----------



## cougr (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks very much daeman, I immensely appreciate your efforts. I actually had the book by Stathis Gauntlett et al. it's now just a matter of tracking it down when and if I can remember to whom I lent it.

PS: Love your sense of humour, it's pretty chill!!!


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't mention it, Cougr; :) it was just an audacious but pleasant escape from the tedious urgencies of the moment, and its product too raw for my taste, at least. I only wish I had the time, the proper frame of mind and most of all the necessary skills to translate some more so that it can be sung in the same tune.

As for the humour, it was indeed chill but - apart from the fact that I couldn't find an appropriate rhyme for asunder - in all sincerity, only the harmless handle of the knife was pointed at your current location, without insinuating anything, of course. Unfortunately, the bitter point was aimed at myself and my family: lately I'm having frequent thoughts of migrating to some place that the powers that be (and particularly its inhabitants) have not forsaken, and I always liked the idea of down under, to get up and over all that crap.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

...
Για να διευκολυνθεί όποιος έχει τη μετάφραση του Ερωτόκριτου στα αγγλικά, ορίστε οι αριθμοί των στίχων στο πρωτότυπο, με τη σειρά που ακούγονται στο τραγούδι (εκτός από το δίστιχο παρακάτω):

Μέρος 1ο, στίχοι 1-8, 21-24.
Μέρος 3ο, στίχοι 1353-1354,1359-1362, 1365-1366, 1441-1444, 1391-1392, 1395-1398, 707-710.
Μέρος 5ο, στίχοι 785-786, 1511-1516.
 Στάλα τη στάλα το νερό το μάρμαρο τρυπά το
Εκείνο που μισεί κανείς γυρίζει κι αγαπά το ;;;
Μέρος 1ο, στίχοι 1061-1062, 871-872.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2011)

CANTO 1

*1-42*:

(THE POET)

The Cycles with their trails that rise and fall;
Time’s Wheel that knows the height and depth of All,
That bears Fate’s whims and turns not back again,
But whirls with Good and Evil in its train,
The clash of war; the spur of hate and spite;
The rapt embrace and languorous kiss by night;
All these now haunt my mind and bid me tell
The accidents and fortunes that befell
A princess and her lover in the link
Of a romance in which no guile could slink.
And all who love, who hold another dear,
Let them all read what I have written here;
Example may it be and may it prove
That none should underestimate true love;
For he who ever keeps Love’s goal in sight
May grieve at first, but all will finish right.
Then listen well and to my words give heed
To gauge of others the intent and deed:
In long past times, when Greece and Greeks were great,
And when their Faith bowed to another fate,
Into this world a constant love dawned bright
To blend two hearts in its unfailing light,
To sear two ardent hearts in passion’s blaze.
Great feats of arms were dared in those far days
In Athens, still the lodestar of the wise,
The throne of virtues and philosophies.
A mighty Lord then ruled that famous land
And guided it with his unswerving hand;
His name was Heracles, great amongst great,
Protector of all men and of the State,
A King of peerless valour and of worth
Whose word was law, whose fame amazed the earth.
From early youth this Potentate has wed
A mate of whom no slur was ever said;
She was called Artemis, this lovely Queen,
A farer face the sun had never seen,
And, as beside her royal spouse went she,
They were as one in soul and sympathy.
A loving pair, magnanimous and kind,
One single woe was theirs to fret the mind:
No child had they to bless their waning years,
No heir despite their longings and their tears.

*871-872*:
He left me to my passion — me, whose heart
With every vibrant note was torn apart!

*1061-1062*:
And even when she dozed she found no rest
For anguished sighs forever wrung her breast.


CANTO 3

*707-712*:

Rotocritos caught Aretousa’s zest
To hurry to his sire with his request;
Man ever hopes his every wish to gain,
Though it may be too arduous to attain;
We think that what we like is free to take,
But, all too soon, we find out our mistake


*1349-1446*:

When daylight waned and darkness claimed its toll,
The well-known window was the lovers’ goal;
And midnight found the eager pair once more
Where they had stood so many times before.
There for a lengthy hour they spoke and sighed
As, each to each, they questioned and replied;
Rotocritos then said:
(EROTOCRITOS)
.....................................Love, do you know
That I have been exiled? Soon I must go
To foreign lands. Your father’s rage was great
On hearing that I sought you for my mate.
He stormed so at this insult to his pride,
That my old father almost swooned and died;
And I was given only four day’s grace
Ere to depart and see no more your face.
How can I go and leave you thus afar!
How can I live without my Guiding Star!
Ah, I must die! And soon shall dawn the day
When I am laid beneath a foreign clay!
I hear the King intends that you should wed
A prince of high-born lineage in my stead –
Can you resist for long your father’s will?
Can you withstand his claim and love me still?
My Lady sweet, I ask of you one boon
To meet resigned an end that looms so soon;
The hour you are betrothed, give a deep sigh,
And, as you don your bridal garments, cry:
“Poor Erotocritos, the pledge I swore
Is dead, and hope has fled for evermore!”
And when, as married wife, you take your place
In all your beauty and your body’s grace,
And lie at nightfall by another’s side,
Spare me a thought, who held you dear and died –
Remember that, although I loved you much,
No single finger would you let me touch.
And now and then, when you are all alone,
Think what I suffered for your sake and moan,
And take your portrait you found in my room,
The songs I sung to you amid the gloom,
Touch them with tender hands and think of me
And of my wanderings across the sea.
But when at last of my release you learn,
Throw all these things into the fire and burn,
Reduce them all to ash, let nothing last,`
And may the past be buried in the past.
The words that you hear now recall, I pray,
For soon I leave this City far away,
And you shall be for me a Star of Light
That cruel fate hid from my yearning sight.
I vow to you this moment as we part,
That none but you shall ever own my heart;
Fro the Beginning we were one, my Queen,
To part our souls no-one can come between.
Your beauty filled my mind with such a blaze,
That I portrayed you by its golden rays;
And now whichever way I turn my eyes,
I see your face on earth and in the skies –
Aye, learn form me this secret: I, your slave,
Would hasten, should you call me, from the grave!
(THE POET)
Fair Aretousa’s heart could bear no more,
It had been wounded to its very core;
She begged Rotocritos to spare her woe,
For she was reeling from misfortune’s blow.
(ARETOUSA)
Your words, Rotocritos, are steeped in bane,
Do you then wish to cause me further pain?
Grim are the visions which you now relate,
How were they born, whence did they emanate?
How can my heart in which is rooted deep
A love for you that it shall ever keep
Alive with its own blood like a great tree –
How can it change in all eternity?
Within this heart you have been locked around,
They key is broken and cannot be found;
How could therein another tree now soar,
Since foreign seed would find no open door?
Your likeness has been painted on my mind;
There is no place for any other kind,
No other portrait could an artist start,
He would be forced elsewhere to ply his art;
No-one can limn you as my visions can,
My dreams see more that eyes can ever scan.
To paint your features me heart’s-blood I used,
With my heart’s-blood the colours were infused
To blend with every tint as it was laid,
And make a picture that can never fade;
Its flesh shall live and never know decay –
For who knows more than I how to portray?
Me eyes, my heart, my mind, all dream of you
And all combine to make the image true;
How can my heart then fail you? It was cast
By you yourself into love’s furnace – blast;
And there it lost the semblance it had known
To something that was nearer to your own.
Drive every fear of losing me away,
I shall be true until my dying day;
And should my father wish to marry me
To some great monarch from across the sea,
I would a hundred times give up my life
Before another took me for his wife.

*1465-1468*:
(THE POET)
A ring from her own finger she then pressed
On Erotocritos’ sobs shook her breast
As she exclaimed:
(ARETOUSA)
.........................Wear this ring as a sign
That I am ever yours and you are mine;







*1475-1482*:
This is the token of our spirits’ troth,
The symbol that shall ever link us both;
And if to our joint prayers fate will not yield
Our souls shall meet in some Elysian Field.
I shall be yours until my dying breath,
And yours again beyond the bournes of death;
In spite of kingly fiat and decree,
No-one but you shall ever marry me.

CANTO 5

*783-786*:
Of angry storms there was no single sign,
The air was heady and as sweet as wine;
And a few fleecy clouds high in the sky
Seemed spun of gold-flakes softly drifting by.

*1511-1518*:
There never was so loved a royal pair,
One so immune to bafflement and care;
More flourishing with age they seemed to grow,
For they were strengthened by their spirit’s glow.
They were the parents of an honoured race:
Grandchildren smiled in Aretë’s embrace;
A life of fruitful gladness was their gain,
No hope was dashed, no effort was in vain.


----------



## cougr (Oct 12, 2011)

Earion και daeman, 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και μένω πραγματικά υπόχρεος!


----------



## Sakoulaki (Feb 27, 2013)

Αγαπητές και αγαπητοί γειά σας. 

Γνωρίζω τη Λεξιλογία από το ιστολόγιο του ΝΣ και επειδή είμαι ερασιτέχνης-εποχιακός μεταφραστής τεχνικών κειμένων και έχω περάσει μερικές φορές και από εδώ. Είναι πολύ καλή δουλειά και συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα μέλη που συμμετέχουν. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω.

Θέλω και γω με τη σειρά μου να ζητήσω τη μετάφραση μερικών στίχων από τον Ερωτόκριτο. Και θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. 
Ένας φίλος καλλιτέχνης - που παρεμπιπτόντως παίρνει μέρος και στο Παίζουμε Οικολογικά :) - πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσει ένα δίσκο μέσα στον οποίο θα υπάρχει και ένα απόσπασμα από τον Ερωτόκριτο. Θέλει να βάλει τους στίχους και στα Αγγλικά και μου ζήτησε να τον βοηθήσω. Αν καταφέρουμε να βρούμε τη μετάφραση του Στεφανίδη, μπορούμε να τη βάλουμε στο βιβλιαράκι χωρίς άδεια; Αρκεί να αναγράφεται η πηγή; Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω και ποιον άλλο να ρωτήσω εκτός από εδω..!

Το απόσπασμα που έχει τραγουδήσει είναι: 

_Ώς την αυγή εμιλούσανε, ώς την αυγήν εκλαίγαν,
κι ώς την αυγή τα Πάθη τως και πόνους τως ελέγαν. (1505)

Ήστραψεν η Aνατολή κ' εβρόντησεν η Δύση, (1555)
όντε τα χείλη του ήνοιξε για ν' αποχαιρετήσει,

K' ένα μεγάλο θάμασμα στο παραθύρι εγίνη, (1565)
οι πέτρες και τα σίδερα κλαίσι την ώρα κείνη,

Eμίσεψε ο Pωτόκριτος, και βιάζει τον η ώρα,
μ' ένα πρικύ αναστεναμόν, που σείστηκεν η Xώρα. (1570)

Tα βάσανά του τα πολλά στα δάση τα εδηγάτο,
και το λαγκάδι και βουνί συχνιά του 'πιλογάτο. (1715)

Λέγει: "Oυρανέ, ρίξε φωτιά, ο Kόσμος ν' αναλάβει,
 κι όλοι ας λαβούν κι όλοι ας καγούν, κ' η Aρετή μη λάβει, (1720)
στην άδικην απόφασιν, που εδόθη-ν εις εμένα,
ν' απαρνηθώ τον τόπον μου, να πορπατώ στα ξένα.
’Aστρη, μην το βαστάξετε, Ήλιε, σημάδι δείξε,
και σ' έτοιου Aφέντη αλύπητου αστροπελέκι ρίξε. 
_

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων..


----------



## Earion (Mar 1, 2013)

Ώς την αυγή εμιλούσανε, ώς την αυγήν εκλαίγαν,	|
........
Till dawn they whispered and till dawn they sighed,
κι ώς την αυγή τα Πάθη τως και πόνους τως ελέγαν	|
........
And breathed their torments to the night’s dark tide



Ήστραψεν η Aνατολή κ’ εβρόντησεν η Δύση,	|
..............
The West roared thunder and the East flared red,
όντε τα χείλη του ήνοιξε για ν' αποχαιρετήσει,	|
..............
As with distress their last farewells were said;



|
..............
And then that last and fateful dawn arose,
K’ ένα μεγάλο θάμασμα στο παραθύρι εγίνη,	|
..............
A prodigy, a portent to disclose:
οι πέτρες και τα σίδερα κλαίσι την ώρα κείνη,	|
..............
By all the window bars bright tears were shed,
|
..............
And each one gleamed, like blood, a ruby red


Eμίσεψε ο Pωτόκριτος, και βιάζει τον η ώρα,	|
........
Rotocritos departed with a sigh,
μ’ ένα πρικύ αναστεναμόν, που σείστηκεν η Xώρα.	|
........
The City walls knew grief as she passed by



|And everywhere he journeyed on that day
Tα βάσανά του τα πολλά στα δάση τα εδηγάτο,	|His sighs were heavy as he went his way;
και το λαγκάδι και βουνί συχνιά του ’πιλογάτο.	|And everywhere he passed, he voiced his pain
|To forest and to field, to hill and plain.
Λέγει: «Oυρανέ, ρίξε φωτιά, ο Kόσμος ν’ αναλάβει,	|He cried: O Heaven, rain down flame and fire;
κι όλοι ας λαβούν κι όλοι ας καγούν, κ’ η Aρετή μη λάβει,	|Avenge my unjust exile from my home,
στην άδικην απόφασιν, που εδόθη-ν εις εμένα,	|Strike at the Despot at whose will I roam!
ν’ απαρνηθώ τον τόπον μου, να πορπατώ στα ξένα.|	
Άστρη, μην το βαστάξετε, Ήλιε, σημάδι δείξε,	|Stars, do not spare! Sun, draw your fiery sword
και σ’ έτοιου Aφέντη αλύπητου αστροπελέκι ρίξε.	|And smite with fear so pitiless a Lord!


Αυτή είναι η μετάφραση του Θεόδωρου Στεφανίδη. Αλλά δυστυχώς για τα θέματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλέψω. Ο Στεφανίδης πέθανε το 1983, και δεν γνωρίζω αν είχε απογόνους. Εκτός από τον μεταφραστή κάποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να έχει και ο εκδότης. Η μετάφραση δημοσιεύθηκε τον επόμενο χρόνο, το 1984, από τις Εκδόσεις Παπαζήση. Σήμερα είναι εξαντλημένη.


----------



## Sakoulaki (Mar 1, 2013)

Πω πω σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω τι παίζει με την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία και θα επανέλθω αν βγάλω άκρη..


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Ίσως αρκεί μια ευγενική επιστολή στον εκδότη, καθώς το απόσπασμα δεν μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε σοβαρό ποσό. Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με τηλεφώνημα στον εκδοτικό οίκο για να μάθεις σε ποιον να στείλεις την ευγενική επιστολή σου. Λίγες μέρες αφού θα έχεις στείλει την επιστολή, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και έχεις και άμεση επαφή με τον υπεύθυνο. Μην περιμένεις οπωσδήποτε γραπτή απάντηση, αν και θα ήταν ωφέλιμη σε όποιον θέλει να έχει ήσυχο το κεφάλι του ακόμα και στις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2013)

Επειδή ανέφερα πιο πάνω για τον πολυπράγμονα Θεόδωρο Στεφανίδη, κι επειδή στις διακοπές διάβασα το βιβλίο του Έντμουντ Κήλυ Αναπλάθοντας τον Παράδεισο (πρωτότυπος τίτλος _Inventing Paradise: The Greek Journey, 1937-1947_, βλ. παρουσίαση εδώ), όπου ζωντανεύει όλη η παρέα του Κατσίμπαλη (Σεφέρης, Χατζηκυριάκος Γκίκας, κ.ά.) δίπλα στον Χένρυ Μίλλερ και τον Λώρενς Ντάρρελ, κι επειδή o παραγνωρισμένος Θεόδωρος Στεφανίδης επανέρχεται συχνά στις σελίδες του βιβλίου, βρήκα μια φωτογραφία της εποχής του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και σας την αναρτώ εδώ:






Αριστερά ο Θεόδωρος Στεφανίδης με αγγλική στολή (πολέμησε και στην Κρήτη) και δεξιά ο larger than life Κατσίμπαλης με στολή αξιωματικού του πυροβολικού του ελληνικού στρατού, Αθήνα 1940-41. Από το αφιέρωμα της _Νέας Εστίας _στον Κατσίμπαλη (Οκτώβριος 1980).


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

...
Για τον Μίλερ και τον Ντάρελ, κάνε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. 
Ραντεβού στην Άνδρο, με σύνθημα «Μπέτι» και παρασύνθημα «Ράιαν». Πέρα απ' αυτό, χείλη σφραγισμένα υποσχέθηκα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2016)

...
Ερωτόκριτος σε σύγχρονο εικονογραφημένο:






O Γιώργος Γούσης (_σχέδιο_) και οι Δημοσθένης Παπαμάρκος και Γιάννης Ράγκος (_σενάριο_) μετέτρεψαν την κλασική αυτή έμμετρη μυθιστορία των αρχών του 17ου αιώνα σε ένα ελληνικό fantasy, στο οποίο συνυπάρχουν ανεκπλήρωτοι έρωτες και ισχυροί δεσμοί φιλίας, πολιτικές συμμαχίες και βίαιες μάχες, κώδικες τιμής και φεμινιστικά «μοτίβα», με το στοιχείο της μαγείας να διαδραματίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο.

http://www.polarisekdoseis.gr/productinfo/110












Spoiler


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

Nα το πω;
Έχουμε στο εξώφυλλο στα αριστερά νεαρό με ημιπανοπλία μεσαιωνική, στα δεξιά νεαρό* ντυμένο αρχαία Ελληνίδα και στη μέση το Εξκάλιμπουρ- που αν θεωρήσουμε ότι έχει π.χ. λάμα 100 πόντους, μας κάνει τους πρωταγωνιστές γύρω στο 1.40-1.60 (αυτό ναι, είναι ρεαλιστικό). 

*μη μου πείτε ότι εκτός απο το προφίλ το αρρενωπό, οι χερούκλες και το 45 νούμερο σανδάλι δεν παραπέμπουν σε νεαρό;


----------



## Archangelos (May 20, 2016)

Τό κόμικ μου "γυάλισε". Θα το παραγγείλω.


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

καλησπέρα σε όλους! είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ αλλά πρόλαβα να δω ότι κάνετε πολύ καλή δουλειά. Χρειάζομαι μετάφραση σε κάποιους στίχους που απαγγέλλει η Αρετούσα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τους βρω πουθενά στο internet. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος από εσάς με βοηθούσε. Οι στίχοι είναι οι παρακάτω:

APETOYΣA
"Tα λόγια σου, Pωτόκριτε, φαρμάκι-ν εβαστούσαν,
κι ουδ' έλπιζα, ουδ' ανίμενα τ' αφτιά μου ό,τι σ' ακούσαν. 
Ίντά'ναι τούτα τά μιλείς, κι ο νους σου πώς τα βάνει;
Πού τα'βρεαυτάνα η γλώσσα σου οπού μ' αναθιβάνει;
Kαι πώς μπορεί τούτη η καρδιά, που με χαρά μεγάλη
στη μέσην της εφύτεψε τα νόστιμά σου κάλλη,
και θρέφεσαι καθημερνό, στα σωθικά ριζώνεις, 

ποτίζει σε το αίμα τση, κι ανθείς και μεγαλώνεις,
κι ως σ' έβαλε, σ' εκλείδωσε, δε θέλει πλιό ν' ανοίξει,
και το κλειδί-ν ετσάκισεν, άλλης να μη σε δείξει.
Kαι πώς μπορεί άλλο δεντρόν, άλλοι βλαστοί κι άλλ' ά'θη,
μέσα τσηπλιό να ριζωθούν, που το κλειδί-ν εχάθη; 


APETOYΣA
Kι ο Kύρης μου, όντε βουληθεί, να θέ' να με παντρέψει, 
και δω πως γάμο 'κτάσσεται και το γαμπρό γυρέψει
κάλλια θανάτους εκατό την ώρα θέλω πάρει,
άλλος κι όχι συ Pωτόκριτε γυναίκα να με πάρεις


APETOYΣA
"Ρωτόκριτεας πάψει ο λογισμός αυτόνος που σε κρίνει, 
κι ελπίδα μια παντοτινή στους δυο μας ν' απομείνει,
την ώραν τούτη θέλεις δει, κι ας πάψει η έγνοια η τόση,
πράμα-ν οπού παρηγοριάν πολλή σου θέλει δώσει."


APETOYΣA
"Πιάσε» Pώκριτε τη χέραν που πεθύμας,
με την οποιάπερ'λαμπαστοί να μπούμε σ' ένα μνήμα."

"Nά, και βάλε το εις τοδεξό σου χέρι, 
σημάδι πως, ώστε να ζω, είσαι δικό μου Tαίρι.
Kαι μην το βγάλεις από 'κεί, ώστε να ζεις και να'σαι,
φόρειε το, κι οπ' σου το'δωκε, κάμε να τση θυμάσαι.
Kι ο Kύρης μου αν το βουληθεί να πάρει τη ζωή μου,
και δε μ' αφήσει να χαρώ, σα θέλει η όρεξή μου

ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ
φύλαξε την Aγάπη μας, κι ας είσαι πάντα ως ήσου',
και με το δακτυλίδι μου πέρασε τη ζωή σου.
Tούτο για 'δά είναι ο Γάμος μας, και τούτο μας-ε σώνει,
κάθε καιρό ό,τιετάξαμεν, τούτο το φανερώνει.
Kι αν δε θελήσει η Mοίρα μας να σμίξομεν ομάδι, 

η όψη σου ας έρθει να με βρει χαιράμενη στον Άδη
Πάντα σε θέλω καρτερεί, ζώντας, κι αποθαμένη,
γιατί μια αγάπη μπιστική στα κόκκαλα απομένει.
Mη το λογιάσεις και ποτέ, σ' ό,τι μου κάμει ο Kύρης,
άλλος κανείς, μόνον εσύ να μου'σαι νοικοκύρης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

Γεια σου, Elle, καλωσήρθες.

Με την ευκαιρία ήθελα να πω ότι υπάρχει κι αυτή η μετάφραση του Ερωτόκριτου (prose translation). 

http://www.aabs.org.au/byzaust/byzaus14/

Για το κομμάτι που ζητάς (αυτό εδώ) θα περιμένεις για τη μετάφραση Στεφανίδη.


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

*ΝΙCKEL ευχαριστώ πολύ*

ΝΙCKEL ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Το πρώτο link νομίζω είναι για να παραγγείλω το βιβλίο μεταφρασμένο αλλά δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να διαθέσω το ποσό και επιπλέον είναι σχετικά επείγον αφού το χρειάζομαι μέσα στις επόμενες δυο τρεις μέρες.
'Εψαξα και για τη μετάφραση Στεφανίδη αλλά στο διαδίκτυο δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι δυστυχώς. Αν την έχεις και μπορείς να με εξυπηρετήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο θα ήμουν υπόχρεη! Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ και ξέρω ότι αυτό που ζητάω δεν είναι και εύκολο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

Υπομονή, θα έρθει και ο κύριος με τη μετάφραση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Elle1 said:


> ...
> APETOYΣA
> "Tα λόγια σου, Pωτόκριτε, φαρμάκι-ν εβαστούσαν,
> κι ουδ' έλπιζα, ουδ' ανίμενα τ' αφτιά μου ό,τι σ' ακούσαν.
> ...




Rotocritos, what you have said was poison to my ears
I never hoped nor did expect from you, of all, to hear
What are those things you talk about, how did they cross your mind?
Your tongue such words that you express, tell me, where did it find?


Precious the time; it's pressing now before that hour's upon me
That I must work to earn my life, away from you, so spare me


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Τροποποιώ και περιορίζω την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου καθώς βρήκα κάποιους από τους στίχους που έψαχνα σε παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις στο φόρουμ. Οι στίχοι που μου λείπουν είναι οι παρακάτω και είναι όλοι από την 3η ενότητα. Όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον ασχοληθεί! 
ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ 
Eσίμωσε το τέλος μου, μάθεις το θες, Kερά μου,
στα ξένα πως μ' εθάψασι, κ' εκεί'ν' τα κόκκαλά μου.

APETOYΣA
"Ρωτόκριτε ας πάψει ο λογισμός αυτόνος που σε κρίνει, 
κι ελπίδα μια παντοτινή στους δυο μας ν' απομείνει,
την ώραν τούτη θέλεις δει, κι ας πάψει η έγνοια η τόση,
πράμα-ν οπού παρηγοριάν πολλή σου θέλει δώσει."

APETOYΣA
"Πιάσε» Pώκριτε τη χέραν που πεθύμας,
με την οποιάπερ'λαμπαστοί να μπούμε σ' ένα μνήμα."
"Nά, και βάλε το εις το δεξό σου χέρι, 
σημάδι πως, ώστε να ζω, είσαι δικό μου Tαίρι.
Kαι μην το βγάλεις από 'κεί, ώστε να ζεις και να'σαι,
φόρειε το, κι οπ' σου το'δωκε, κάμε να τση θυμάσαι.
Kι ο Kύρης μου αν το βουληθεί να πάρει τη ζωή μου,
και δε μ' αφήσει να χαρώ, σα θέλει η όρεξή μου

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ
«Καλώς το ’πιάσε η χέρα μου το μαρμαρένιο χέρι,
κείνο που ελπίδα μου ’δωκε, το πως σε κάνω Ταίρι. 
Σημάδι πεθυμητικό της αναγάλλιασής μου,
παρηγοριά και θάρρος μου, και μάκρος τση ζωής μου. 
Χέρα που δίχως να μιλεί, σωπώντας μού το τάσσει
εκείνον οπού ετρόμασσεν ο νους μου, μην το χάσει. 
Χέρα που επιάσε το κλειδί, και μ’ όλο το σκοτίδι, 
ήνοιξε τον Παράδεισον, και τσ’ Ουρανούς μού δίδει.»


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Elle1 said:


> ...
> ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ
> Eσίμωσε το τέλος μου, μάθεις το θες, Kερά μου,
> στα ξένα πως μ' εθάψασι, κ' εκεί'ν' τα κόκκαλά μου.



My end is nigh; one day you'll learn, my Lady, of my bane,
in foreign soil they buried me and there my bones are lain.


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 15, 2016)

daeman ευχαριστώ πολύ που μπήκες στον κόπο !!!!


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2016)

Από τη μετάφραση Στεφανίδη:

(Μέρος 3, στ. 1365-66)

Eσίμωσε το τέλος μου, μάθεις το θες, Kερά μου,
στα ξένα πως μ’ εθάψασι, κι εκεί ’ν’ τα κόκκαλά μου.

Ah, I must die! And soon shall dawn the day
When I am laid beneath a foreign clay!

 στ. 1409-1420:

Tα λόγια σου, Pωτόκριτε, φαρμάκι-ν εβαστούσαν,
κι ουδ’ όλπιζα, ουδ’ ανίμενα τ’ αφτιά μου ό,τι σ’ ακούσαν.
Ίντά ’ναι τούτα τά μιλείς, κι ο νους σου πώς τα βάνει;
Πού τα ’βρε αυτάνα η γλώσσα σου οπού μ’ αναθιβάνει;
Kαι πώς μπορεί τούτη η καρδιά, που με χαρά μεγάλη
στη μέσην της εφύτεψε τα νόστιμά σου κάλλη,
και θρέφεσαι καθημερνό, στα σωθικά ριζώνεις, 
ποτίζει σε το αίμα τση, κι ανθείς και μεγαλώνεις,
κι ως σ’ έβαλε, σ’ εκλείδωσε, δε θέλει πλιo ν’ ανοίξει,
και το κλειδί-ν ετσάκισεν, άλλης να μη σε δείξει.
Kαι πώς μπορεί άλλο δεντρόν, άλλοι βλαστοί κι άλλ’ ά’θη,
μέσα τση πλιo να ριζωθούν, που το κλειδί-ν εχάθη;

Your words, Rotocritos, are steeped in bane,
Do you then wish to cause me further pain?
Grim are the visions which you now relate,
How were they born, whence did they emanate?
How can my heart in which is rooted deep
A love for you that I shall ever keep
Alive with its own blood like a great tree —
How can it change in all eternity?
Within this heart you have been locked around,
The key is broken and cannot be found;

στ. 1441-1444:

Κι ο Κύρης μου, όντε βουληθεί, να θέ’ να με παντρέψει,
και δω πως γάμο ’κτάσσεται και το γαμπρό γυρέψει,
κάλλια θανάτους εκατό την ώρα θέλω πάρει,
άλλος παρά ο Ρωτόκριτος γυναίκα να με πάρει.

And should my father wish to marry me
To some great monarch from across the sea,
I would a hundred times give up my life
Before another took me for his wife.

στ. 1461-62:

ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ
«Ας πιάσει», λέγει, «ο Ρώκριτος τη χέραν που πεθύμα,
με την οποιά περ’λαμπαστοί να μπούμε σ’ ένα μνήμα».

And whispered: 
……………………………[ARETOUSA] 
……………………………Clasp this hand that you so crave.
As it shall clasp yours some day in the grave.

στ. 1465-80:

Λέγει του «Νά, και βάλε το εις το δεξό σου χέρι,
σημάδι πως, ώστε να ζω, είσαι δικό μου ταίρι.
Και μην το βγάλεις από ’κεί, ώστε να ζεις και να ’σαι,
φόρειε το, κι οπ’ σου το ’δωκε, κάμε να τση θυμάσαι.
Κι ο κύρης μου αν το βουληθεί να πάρει τη ζωή μου,
και δε μ’ αφήσει να χαρώ, σα θέλει η όρεξή μου,
φύλαξε την αγάπη μας, κι ας είσαι πάντα ως ήσου’,
και με το δακτυλίδι μου πέρασε τη ζωή σου.
Τούτο για ’δά είναι ο γάμος μας, και τούτο μας-ε σώνει,
κάθε καιρό ό,τι ετάξαμεν, τούτο το φανερώνει.
Κι α’ δε θελήσει η μοίρα μας να σμίξομεν ομάδι,
η ψ’ή σου ας έρθει να με βρει χαιράμενη στον Άδη.
Πάντα σε θέλω καρτερεί, ζώντας, κι αποθαμένη,
γιατί μι’ αγάπη μπιστική στα κόκκαλα απομένει.
Μην το λογιάσεις και ποτέ, σ’ ό,τι μου κάμει ο κύρης,
άλλος κιανείς, μόνον εσύ να μου ’σαι νοικοκύρης».

As she exclaimed: 
……………………………..[[ARETOUSA] 
………………….…………..Wear this ring as a sign
That I am ever yours and you are mine;
Do not remove it from your hand life through,
Keep it to think of her who gave it to you.
And, if, refusing what I most desire,
My father should destroy me in his ire,
Guard it as keepsake of a day gone by
And of a passion that can never die.
This is the token of our spirits’ troth,
The symbol that shall ever link us both;
And if to our joint prayers fate will not yield
Our souls shall meet in some Elysian Field.
I shall be yours until my dying breath,
And yours again beyond the bournes of death;


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Earion είσαι εξαιρετικός! Είμαι ευγνώμων. Αν δε σου είναι μεγάλος κόπος, θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις και το παρακάτω κομμάτι; Ευχαριστώ πολύ σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως!

ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ
«Καλώς το ’πιάσε η χέρα μου το μαρμαρένιο χέρι,
κείνο που ελπίδα μου ’δωκε, το πως σε κάνω Ταίρι. 
Σημάδι πεθυμητικό της αναγάλλιασής μου,
παρηγοριά και θάρρος μου, και μάκρος τση ζωής μου. 
Χέρα που δίχως να μιλεί, σωπώντας μού το τάσσει
εκείνον οπού ετρόμασσεν ο νους μου, μην το χάσει. 
Χέρα που επιάσε το κλειδί, και μ’ όλο το σκοτίδι, 
ήνοιξε τον Παράδεισον, και τσ’ Ουρανούς μού δίδει.»


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2016)

I take with joy your lily hand in mine,
For of our hopes it is a holy sign;
It is a symbol, like a wordless song,
Of confidence to last me all life long.
This hand has promised me in mute refrain
That I shall hold it in my own again;
And it has turned the key that, clouds despite,
Has opened to me Heaven’s own delight.


----------



## Elle1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Η βοήθειά σου ήταν πολύτιμη Earion!!!


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
Erotokritos (opening) - Xylouris White






Αφουκραστείτε, το λοιπόν, κι ας πιάνει οπού 'χει γνώση
για να κατέχει κι αλλουνού απόκριση να δώσει


----------



## Theseus (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, Maraki! For a review of the translations (both very expensive in the UK), this review is essential reading if you are intending to buy one-
https://scholarworks.iu.edu/journals/index.php/tmr/article/view/15926/22044. I prefer the verse one by far. 
In brief, Antony Hirst argues that translating a verse romance like Erotokritos in the twenty-first century into 'standard modern English, the natural register to choose' is surely an impossible task and 'the real problem of translating a work like Erotokritos has been neither addressed in the Preface nor solved in the translation'. Stephanides, in my opinion, is a poet who translates a poet into poetry; admittedly, he lapses into bathos & sometimes banality, but the extracts I have read of Betts & ilk are adequate but rarely inspired &, on occasion, comic. It depends whether you merely want the sense or something more. You will find that something more in Stephanides.


----------



## thyrsos (Apr 7, 2021)

Δίψα μεγάλη εγρίκησα στον πόλεμον εκείνον.
Γυρεύγοντας να βρω δροσάν, ήσωσα σ' ένα πρίνον,
και παραμπρός μού εφάνιστη, κουτσουναράκι εκτύπα.
Σιμώνω, βρίσκω το νερό στου χαρακιού την τρύπα.
Ήπια το κ' εδροσίστηκα, κ' επέρασέ μου η δίψα, 895
μα πούρι κι άλλα βάσανα ετότες δε μου λείψα'.
Ήκατσα να ξεκουραστώ σιμά στο κουτσουνάρι,
όντε γρικώ αναστεναμόν και μύσμα του αρρωστιάρη·
και μπαίνω μέσα στα δεντρά, που'σαν κοντά στη βρύση,
ο-για να βρω, κι ο-για να δω εκείνον, οπού μύσσει. 900
Bρίσκω ένα νιόν ωριόπλουμον, που'λαμπε σαν τον Ήλιο,
κ' εκείτετο ολομάτωτος ομπρός εις ένα σπήλιο.
Σγουρά, ξαθά'χε τα μαλλιά, κ' εις τα σοθέματά του,
μ' όλον οπού'τον σα νεκρός, ήδειχνε η ομορφιά του.
Kαι δυό θεριά στο πλάγι του ήσανε σκοτωμένα, 905
και το σπαθί και τ' άρματα, όλα του ματωμένα.

"Σιμώνω, χαιρετώ τον-ε, λέγω του· "Aδέρφι, γειά σου·
ίντά'χεις κι απονέκρωσες; πού 'ναι η λαβωματιά σου;"
Tα μάτια του είχε σφαλιστά, τότες τ' αναντρανίζει,
κ' εθώρειε, δίχως να μιλεί, και στο λαιμόν του 'γγίζει. 910
Mε το δακτύλι δυό φορές ήδειχνε να γνωρίσω,
πως είναι εκεί η λαβωματιά, να δω να του βουηθήσω.
Tο στήθος του εξαρμάτωσα, και μιά πληγή τού βρίσκω,
δαμάκι-ν αποκατωθιό από τον ουρανίσκο.
Oλίγο κι ουδέ τίβοτσι τον είχε δαγκαμένον, 915
μα'θελεν έχει το θεριό δόντι φαρμακεμένον,
κ' επήρεν του τη δύναμιν, και την πνοήν του εχάσε,
και το φαρμάκι επέρασε, και μέσα τον επιάσε.
316Kι αγάλια-αγάλια εχάνετο, σαν το κερί όντε σβήνει.
Ήκλαψα κ' ελυπήθηκα πολλά την ώρα εκείνη. 920
Σαν αδερφό μου καρδιακόν τον ήκλαιγα κ' επόνουν,
μα πόνοι, δάκρυα, κλάηματα, άνθρωπο δε γλιτώνουν.
Eψυχομάχειε, κ' ήδειχνε να στέκω, μη μισέψω,
κ' εθάρρειε πως έτοια πληγή ημπόρου' να γιατρέψω.
Eις τούτα τα βαρέματα, που'το να ξεψυχήσει, 925
μου'δειχνε πως εκεί κοντά θέλει να μου μιλήσει.

"Σιμώνω, και φιλώ τον-ε, θωρώ κι αναδακρυώνει,
το στόμα με το στόμα μου περ'λαμπαστά σιμώνει.
K' ήπασκε κι αντρειεύγετον ο-για να μου μιλήσει,
μα το φαρμάκι τση πληγής δε θέ' να τον αφήσει. 930
Δείχνει μου το δακτύλι του, που'χε το Δακτυλίδι,
κ' εγνώρισα πως χάρισμα σα φίλος μού το δίδει.
Mα δεν το βάστουν στην καρδιάν, να θέ' να του το βγάλω,
μα μετά κείνον ήθελα στο μνήμα να τον βάλω.
Λέγω του, να'χει απομονή, να το φορεί στη χέρα, 935
και να μηδέν πρικαίνεται εις ό,τι τ' Άστρη εφέρα'.

"Ως μου'κουσε, εμαζώχτηκε, κ' ήδειξε να μανίσει,
και να μακρύνω αποδεκεί δε θέλει να μ' αφήσει.
Ήκλαιγε κι ανεστέναζε με κουρασά μεγάλη,
ήπασκε κ' εδικίμαζεν εκείνος να το βγάλει. 940
Σαν είδε πως δεν ημπορεί, μου ξαναδείχνει πάλι,
κ' επιάσε το δακτύλι μου, που'θελε να το βάλει.
Bγάνω το με τα κλάηματα απ' τ' αργυρό δακτύλι,
και δίδω τού το, πιάνει το, σιμώνει το στα χείλη.
Φιλεί το μ' αναστεναμούς, κι απόκει μου το δίδει, 945
κ' επιάσα το απ' το χέρι του κ' εγώ το Δακτυλίδι.
Tότες μιά σιγανή φωνή μόνον τ' αφτιά μου ακούσα',
κ' είπασιν-ε τα χείλη του· "Eχάσα σε, Aρετούσα".
317Άλλα δυό λόγια εμίλησεν, εις όρκον οπού εμόσα',
μα δεν τα ξεκαθάρισα, κ' εμπέρδαινέ του η γλώσσα. 950
Eτούτον είπε μοναχάς, κ' ετέλειωσε η ζωή του,
και με πρικύ αναστεναμόν εβγήκεν η ψυχή του.
Tούτα τα χέρια οπού θωρείς, λάκκο ζιμιό του εσκάψαν,
τούτα τον εσηκώσασι, και τούτα τον εθάψαν."

Χαιρετώ. 
Μήπως ξέρουμε ποιά είναι η μεταφρασή του Στεφανίδη σ'αυτούς, τους ίσως απ' τους πιο στρυφνούς - για να μεταφράσει κανεις έμμετρα, στίχους;


----------



## cougr (Apr 13, 2022)

Ερωτόκριτος (Το Άσμα Της Αρετούσας)
Εμμανουέλα Χιωτάκη


----------



## cougr (Jul 18, 2022)

Ερωτόκριτος 
Κωνσταντίνα Πάτση









Ο Ερωτόκριτος, από την Κωνσταντίνα Πατση! Εκπληκτική ερμηνεία







youtube.com


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2022)

cougr said:


> Ερωτόκριτος
> Κωνσταντίνα Πάτση
> 
> 
> ...


Γροικήσετε του Έρωτα, θαμάσματα τα κάνει:
εισέ θανάτους εκατό, όσοι αγαπούν, τσι βάνει·
πληθαίνει τως την όρεξη, δύναμη τωσε δίδει,
μαθαίνει τσι να πολεμού τη νύχτα στο σκοτίδι·
κάνει τον ακριβό φτηνό· τον άσκημο ερωτάρη·
κάνει και τον ανήμπορον άντρα και παλικάρι·
(το φοβητσάρην άφοβο, πρόθυμο τον οκνιάρη
κάνει και τον ακάτεχο να ξεύρει κάθε χάρη.)

Άλλοι, άξοι, φρονιμότατοι, που 'χαν καιρού θεμέλιο,
του Έρωτα γενήκασι παιγνίδι του και γέλιο.


----------

